# How big of a deal is it that a woman does



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

not swallow after a BJ? I tried a few times and I fell ill.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

to me it makes a nice ending once in a while.
certainly not a requirement.

if it makes you feel ill, explain that and dont do it.
you gave it a shot, thats all anyone can ask i believe.

i have never had that done until recently from an exgf.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Well the question about how big a deal it is can only be answered by your partner.

For me, it makes zero difference. There are other things that can be done at the moment that are equal too, or even better than a swallow.

A small bit of imagination goes a long way.


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

I've never had a woman swallow. All of them would pull away but continue stroking for the climax. I have never been disappointed.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

My wife says its easier for her to swallow if I drink more water. The taste and consistency improve with more water intake.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Mine does (when it happens these days) but I have to say it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me if she didn't.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> "gave it a shot?"
> 
> lovemylife, can you explain a little more? What do you mean by "fell ill?" Did you actually vomit, or just feel queasy?


Queasy


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> "gave it a shot?"


you caught that eh?
youre good


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Personally, i don't care if my wife were to spit it back on my shirt or clothes. It dousn't matter if she actually ingests it. 

I just prefer her not to go from this wonderful motions of sucking, stroking, warm wet lips to a handjob. Like topping off a lobster dinner with a Mcdonalds hot apple pie


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

she BETTER swallow every time or i would have a raging fit


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> she BETTER swallow every time or i would have a raging fit


Saw a Tee-shirt.

"Swallow or it's just going in your eye":rofl:


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

lovemylife26 said:


> not swallow after a BJ? I tried a few times and I fell ill.


It wouldn't matter to me since I never get BJ's anyway. I would take anything.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

As for the OP, it's not a big deal for me. Sure it would be kind of cool if my wife did it once or twice... but really I could go my whole life w/o.

My wife isn't a porn star... she's the lady I love and the mother of my children.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> That's what my dh says. :rofl:
> 
> I'm pretty good at catching... .... all those years of baseball came in handy.


yur too funny ladyfrog, now go flyaway


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> You mean you'd really *blow* your top?


:rofl:

stop it now. STOP IT!

wont be happy til i fall of my stool, now will ya


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Swallowing his semen after ten seconds of orgasm is nothing compaired to swallowing her juices for ten minutes and having your tongue go numb for hours. You ladies are selfish:rofl:


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> "My wife isn't a porn star..."
> 
> 
> This comment has the tendency to frustrate me, no offense to you Browncoat. A woman doesn't have to be a porn star or act like one to swallow. If swallowing is something that means a lot to your man and taste is an issue then learn to deepthroat, if you can.
> ...


None taken, and looking back on it I was definitely projecting stuff into the OP's post. Swallow or not is between the two people involved.

On another reading I can really see where this might be considered offensive... wasn't my intention to imply that swallowing = porn star.

Just was trying to say that I don't expect it and wouldn't ask/require it of my wife.


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

I think it just depends if you are comfortable
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Frankly I wish my wife would get down on herself a little about this issue. 2 minutes of foreplay is the total extent of her bj giving. She won't even let me finish let alone swallow or cum in her mouth. The idea of just giving a bj all by itself is completely foreign to her. When she's on her period she won't let me anywhere near her....I tell her "your mouth isn't bleeding" and she just says "that's disgusting" and walks away. At which point I call her a prude and go on with my day. So, name calling is what I've been reduced to after 20 years of marriage.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> so when we see some chick in a movie sucking a wanger so far down her throat it could come out her navel


something i never have to worry about :/

besides, all that gagging and slobbering would distract me to no end.
so to me, small has its advantages.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

My wife has never swallowed. It would make her throw up. She can not stand anything with that consistency, e.g. runny eggs or mucous. Why would I demand that she did that? She pleases me in so many other ways. Her hand-jobs are mind blowing! I do not hold that against her and I give her plenty of oral.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

A man and his wife were lying in bed on night.

The man snuggled up close to his wife and made his intentions clear.

"I'm sorry Honey, I have a Gyno appointment in the morning and I need to be fresh" said the wife.

The husband rolled over, dejected that his advances were rebuffed.

Several minutes later, he again rolled over next to his wife........

"You don't have a Dentist appointment in the morning, do you......?"


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> That's the other thing about porn...what do they do, scour the globe for guys who are so ridiculously endowed they look like they've got a South American cobra dangling from their pelvis?


.... more like the 808 area code of California and parts of LA where all the washed up "actors" go to get minimum wage jobs. And they aren't born being that hung, they pump, get surgery, and pair these guys with tiny little women to make them look huge.


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Frankly I wish my wife would get down on herself a little about this issue. 2 minutes of foreplay is the total extent of her bj giving. She won't even let me finish let alone swallow or cum in her mouth. The idea of just giving a bj all by itself is completely foreign to her. When she's on her period she won't let me anywhere near her....I tell her "your mouth isn't bleeding" and she just says "that's disgusting" and walks away. At which point I call her a prude and go on with my day. So, name calling is what I've been reduced to after 20 years of marriage.


Honestly... if she isn't into it, she isn't into it. It IS disgusting of you to say "your mouth isn't bleeding" like she is obligated to give you a bj. It isn't even about being a prude. She gives you oral as foreplay so it obviously isn't as simple as being a prude. 

You could try communicating instead of being a jerk to her.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Guess again. They either use penis pumps and stretch for years or do the whole silicone/fat injections that never work out right. A lot of the guys also take pde1 injections to get hard right before and abstain for weaks for the money shot.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF swallows, and I really appreciate it. It lets me feel like she's enjoying what she's doing, and wants to savor every minute. But, my stbxw would never let me cum close to her mouth, and that was ok with me. Not my preference, but definitely not a deal breaker. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

This conversation has become terrifying. XD


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

kittykat09 said:


> This conversation has become terrifying. XD


most of them do at some point in one way or another :/


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

lovemylife26 said:


> not swallow after a BJ? I tried a few times and I fell ill.


I personally do not believe that one particular thing (sex act) should be forced into a couples sex life. What's important is not that you swallow but that you care enough to try or at least give it some honest thought and that you are generally doing things to make your partner happy sexually. I don't think the emphasis should be put on one particular sex act.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry but I for one will say can be a big deal. Just great if you can. If not? Like others have said dont go from all this wonderful mouth action to pumping with your hand to get in straight in a towel, kleenex etc. 

Acting like his cum is gross, is completing a wonderful intimate act on a low note. For most guys (I think) their cum is the "manifestation" of their sexuality. Its primal. If its just not in the cards to swallow? Fine. Just dont kill the mood. Let him cum on your breasts, or whatever.

So long rambling story short, dont make with the wonderful bone flute music for your man and end it with ewwwwww.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Whats a 'BJ'..??...


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

My wife does not and we usually finish off with a HJ or intercourse,it would be nice just for a a little something different. In the past with other girlfriends I usually had to stop them as they were swallowing because it was to sensitive. 

You can try wearing a rubber and letting her give you oral to the finish with the rubber on.[I know it not close to the real deal,but it still feels real good].


----------



## ChelseaBlue (Mar 5, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> ...When she's on her period she won't let me anywhere near her....I tell her "your mouth isn't bleeding" and she just says "that's disgusting" and walks away. At which point I call her a prude and go on with my day. So, name calling is what I've been reduced to after 20 years of marriage.


And just how is that approach working out for you?


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

My wife is a porn star every time. God I love that woman. Swallowing is important to me and she always does unless she wants to give me a visual and takes it on the face. The few times she takes on the face she will take her finger and slowly sweep it up into her mouth then swallow. What a hotttttt visual.


----------



## flnative (Jul 16, 2011)

ChelseaBlue said:


> And just how is that approach working out for you?


Man I understand your frustration, but saying things like that sure isn't going to help the situation. There has to be a less crude way to get your point across. Don't reduce to begging or pouting, but don't say things like that.


----------



## TallJeff (Nov 1, 2011)

It feels (and looks) great to finish with your lover's mouth around you.

So if the swallow makes you ill, but you're ok letting him finish in your mouth then spitting it out, I don't think that's a big deal.

It when you're getting a super fun BJ that ends seconds shy of the key moment and turns into a HJ that's bigger disappointment.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

lovemylife26 said:


> not swallow after a BJ? I tried a few times and I fell ill.


Hi lovemylife ~

I've heard/read of other women who get nauseated/dizzy/sick feeling after swallowing semen. Who knows why - maybe some are allergic to the semen or there's something in its make-up that affects their stomach or for some maybe it's psychosomatic.

I read once in some evo/psych literature (okay - I admit that I get a kick out of reading some of these theories) that speculated semen was bitter tasting and could cause stomach upset because if it was sweet tasting, it would have a lot less chance to end up in the proper place to impregnate a woman. 

Who really knows why you may feel nauseated - just know that sometimes it does happen to some women.

Now, have you asked the most important man in your life this question - how big of a deal is it to HIM? THAT might be a good place to start so you two can gain an understanding of each other in this area. 

Best wishes.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

After the rush of being released, two sperms are swimming their little tails off.

One swims up alongside the other and says "Hey, were on our way! Do you have any idea how far it is to the ovaries and the egg?"

The other sperm thinks for a second and responds " It's got to be pretty far. We just now passed the tonsils."


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

The old joke goes. What's the difference between like and love? Spit or swallow. 

I wished my wife did but hey that's not a deal breaker either. I would think as a woman, if you didn't like the taste and it was gonna happen that you'd rather put it as far back as you can take it and not taste it at all. One of my ex gf's loved me enough to play with mine in her mouth and would also insist from time to time that i jam it down her throat and f*** her face. She was into very rough, kinky sex. 

I guess from our point of view, we know it's not liquid gold but if you could grin and bear it, well, we're gonna really appreciate it. Besides, we do our duty for women too. It's not all blueberry muffins and apple pie either. Maybe a chaser of tequila? hehehe


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

lovemylife26 said:


> not swallow after a BJ? I tried a few times and I fell ill.


As one VP once said, "It's a big f***ing deal" :rofl:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

ChelseaBlue said:


> And just how is that approach working out for you?


Well like I said, I've been married 20 years. It's certainly not the only approach I've tried. At this point I don't expect it will ever happen, but that doesn't mean I'll just let her off the hook. She's never even tried and I figure why not bust her chops about it since I'll never get it anyway.


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

My wife WILL NOT and DOES NOT have any interest in swallowing or spitting whatsoever. Its not a big deal to me neither. I wouldn't mind if it was something that she did sometimes, I'd enjoy it - but I'm happy that she still does BJs at all. I've heard enough stories about women refusing to do that - I know I would have a hard time if she flat out refused to give BJs.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

effess said:


> My wife WILL NOT and DOES NOT have any interest in swallowing or spitting whatsoever.


so she just leaves it in her mouth til it dries up or sumpthin? :scratchhead:


----------

